

Believe in your idea because.... - joshikomal
http://planneddeparture.wordpress.com/2014/01/02/believe-in-your-idea-because/

======
joshikomal
Believe in your idea because...if you will not believe in it nobody else will.
It is you who could make it happen. Why would you believe in your idea? share
your thoughts

